# Makita Sawzall blades?



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

They use a universal sawsall blade.


----------



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad to hear that because a new cordless is on the way. :yes: I'll use it for mostly light duty work and the cordless should mate well with the drill/drivers.


----------

